# Yaaay



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

My yellow female finally dropped her babies. I tried counting, got about 16, maybe more, too small to get a good count though lol. They are all eating and hanging out around the fake plants I have on the bottom and floating. Fed them some frozen brine shrimp, they loved it! Put momma back in with the others (4 females from my first fry batch and my new yellow and black cobra male). Her and the cobra seemed to have hit it off right away, so hopefully next batch will be some nice cobra's  Tonight I will see if I can maybe get some pictures!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I know what you mean when your trying to count frys.my orange swordtail had babies a couple days ago and I lost count at 30.all my frys are in the same tank.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

haha they are way too small. I was just trying to count the sets of eyes I saw. At first it was only 6, then I put some food in and all of a sudden there were a lot more.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just for reference;livebearer fry are HUGE compared to many egg layers!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

haha true true. i couldnt imagine trying to count fry coming out of the eggs!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree livebearers frys are a lot bigger than egg layer frys..i have a pair of cherry barbs and I know she was bigger one night when I put both together and the next day she was a lot smaller and I put her and the male back in my 20 gallon tank. i took a piece of black paper and put in back of the tank and I could see them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Count these! 

Just kidding lol. Congrats, and when you can we expect some pictures of the babies.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha very nice!! I'm gonna try to upload some. Can't fully figure out my camera, so pictures aren't that good though!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

And also...almost forgot, there are many more than originally thought. I have counted about 26 or so in the fry tank...and apparently she kept giving birth after I moved her back into the 20 gallon as well. Because there are 10 fry in my big tank, though nobody seems to take notice of them. I bought 8 ghost shrimp over the weekend, and all my fish were more concerned and scared of the shrimp than the fry lol. So they are now free swimming wherever they want without a care.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good to hear there is more! You will be overflowing soon enough lol


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha I know, can't wait lol. Concerns me though that nobody will eat the babies lol. I was planning on that for culling process lol


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of the new fry. I took the one right after my wife fed them...she kinda overdid it lol


----------

